# Multi cultural diversity of Australia celebrated today



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People across Australia are today celebrating the multi cultural diversity of the country that attracts people from all over the world to work and live down under. The annual Harmony Day aims to embrace the message that 'everyone belongs' and celebrate the cultures that make Australia diverse. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Brendan O'Connor and [...]

Click to read the full news article: Multi cultural diversity of Australia celebrated today...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

